# Wifi range extender for BSNL nokia siemens wireless router



## cas.shekhar (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, I need advice on buying a good wifi range extender for BSNL nokia siemens wireless router. Please advice with make, model and set up guide. Just FYI, I am a non-technical guy so excuse me for silly mistakes.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 20, 2016)

buy TP-Link TL-WA901ND 300Mbps Wireless N Access Point


----------



## cas.shekhar (Jan 20, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> buy TP-Link TL-WA901ND 300Mbps Wireless N Access Point



Thanks for replying. Won't TP-Link TL-WA850RE 300Mbps Universal WiFi Range Extender will work?

I want something which is easy to set up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2016)

"easy to setup" varies depending on many factors.TP-Link TL-WA850RE 300Mbps Universal WiFi Range Extender should work fine assuming nokia siemens model will not have any compatibility issue with tplink.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 21, 2016)

TL-WA901ND  range 30m . what about TL-WA850RE??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2016)

no wifi home equipment has "absolute range".it all depends on surroundings.a router may have 50m range in an open field but only 20m inside a old style house with lots of concrete & iron beams inside walls/pillars/ceilings.


----------

